# Hudy Tools



## Dwight Smith (Jan 21, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get two .050 replacement tips for a Hudy pinion wrench?

Thanks,
Dwight


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Um, your LHS, Horizon, online stores...


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

hudy's new distributor.

www.rcamerica.com
or try stormer hobbies.


----------



## Dwight Smith (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks...found them on line today..........


----------

